# not a good idea



## dralarms (Jan 21, 2015)

Well, last year I figured that my 3 gallon better bottle wasn't being used so I decided to start putting corks in it, just to see how many it would hold. 

Let me tell you not a good idea, those suckers are hard to get out. Ain't doing that again. May use it as a water bottle but no more cork storage. That's a pita..


----------



## Arne (Jan 22, 2015)

So, how many were in there?? If you don't have them all out yet, I have a possibly bright idea. Maybe not, tho. Fill the jug with water and take a small piece of wire to use to move them around so they float out. Have to keep adding water, but they should come out easy. Arne.


----------



## JohnT (Jan 22, 2015)

A much broader question would be "what to do with your used corks". I just had this conversation my niece. She then showed me a picture where wine corks were used as flooring...

All I could say was "we can do this, but I'll have to pick a small room. My liver can only take so much."


----------



## dralarms (Jan 22, 2015)

Not sure how many were there, but I average 1 bottle a day and it was over a years worth. I'm probably going to just dump them but haven't done that yet.


----------



## jswordy (Jan 29, 2015)

dralarms said:


> Not sure how many were there, but I average 1 bottle a day and it was over a years worth. I'm probably going to just dump them but haven't done that yet.




Naw, man, you're not saying it right! You're in TRAINING! 

http://www.mydaily.co.uk/2015/01/26...at-the-gym-says-study/?ncid=aolshare_facebook


----------



## dralarms (Jan 29, 2015)

Like the way you think Jim.


----------



## Sage (Jan 29, 2015)

Fill it with water, the corks float, keep toping the water and use a small rod/needle nose pliers to gab them out. Keep adding water so they are wanting to come out.


----------



## GreginND (Jan 29, 2015)

dralarms said:


> Not sure how many were there, but I average 1 bottle a day and it was over a years worth. I'm probably going to just dump them but haven't done that yet.



Don't dump them. Crafters are always looking for wine corks to make things out of. I would try to sell them on craig's list.


----------



## dralarms (Jan 29, 2015)

Sage said:


> Fill it with water, the corks float, keep toping the water and use a small rod/needle nose pliers to gab them out. Keep adding water so they are wanting to come out.



Already got them out.




GreginND said:


> Don't dump them. Crafters are always looking for wine corks to make things out of. I would try to sell them on craig's list.





That I hadn't considered. Thanks.


----------

